# Thick-Tailed Gecko Pairs For 2011



## Gibblore (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are a couple of my pairs

Pair 1 Female top male bottom of picture



Having trouble uploading the rest of the pics will try soon

Pair 2 Female top male bottom of picture




Pair 3 Male on top female on bottom female coming up for shed




Pair 4 Male top female bottom of picture




Pair 5 Female on left male on right of picture


----------



## Smithers (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice bunch a critters there Shannon,...Good luck on them mate. 

My pair as requested 

View attachment 213898
View attachment 213897


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Amazing pairs Gibblore !!!


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 15, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nice bunch a critters there Shannon,...Good luck on them mate.
> 
> My pair as requested
> 
> ...



Thanks Brett i put these guys together a few months back when i started cooling them I am hopeing for some nice hatchies this season


----------

